# neverness



## Zann (Apr 5, 2013)

"Neverness, Jorge Luis Borges had said, is a word unlike any other in any language".

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν και πώς έχει αποδοθεί η λέξη neverness στα ελληνικά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 5, 2013)

Δεν γνωρίζω. 

Αναρωτιέμαι η ατάκα από πού είναι; Εγώ ψάχνοντας λιγάκι βρήκα αυτήν εδώ τη συνέντευξη που αναφέρει μεν τη λέξη, αλλά δεν λέει αυτή τη φράση, ούτε τίποτε παρόμοιο.

Το σχετικό απόσπασμα (υπογράμμιση δική μου):


> ¿Es que el inglés le parece un idioma más apropiado para esos poemas?
> 
> J.L.B.- Yo creo que no, porque recuerdo que esos poemas los escribí espontáneamente y sin tener una teoría previa a la escritura en inglés. Los poemas se escribieron, digámoslo así, en inglés, y sólo dos poemas se escribieron en inglés; y luego nunca he vuelto a intentarlo. Ahora alguna vez he usado títulos ingleses, por ejemplo, hay un soneto mío que se llama "Everness" y no "Eternidad", pero yo lo llamé "Evernes" porque la palabra "Everness" que es una palabra inglesa acuñada en el siglo XVII por el obispo Wilkins me parece una palabra más expresiva que la palabra eternidad o que la palabra común inglesa eternity, tomada del francés o del latín. *Y ya que estamos hablando de esto quiero deciros que Wilkins acuñó otra palabra, -los poetas ingleses fueron tan torpes que no la recogieron nunca-, que tiene mucha más fuerza que el "never more" usado por Poe.Wilkins acuñó la palabra "neverness", es decir, aquello que nunca ha ocurrido, que nunca puede ocurrir.Aunque Keats usa dos veces la muy expresiva palabra "nothingnes" es una lástima que no recogiera la palabra le neverness" que ha quedado sola como si el propio sentido hubiera influido en su soledad, como si hubiera habido una operación mágica.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2013)

Στο βιογραφικό του Zindell, πάντως, αποδίδουν το ομώνυμο μυθιστόρημά του (δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει στα ελληνικά) ως Neverness (κάτι που φυσικά δεν απαντάει άμεσα στην ερώτησή σου).


----------



## Zann (Apr 5, 2013)

Δεν γράφει από πού είναι, κάποιο δοκίμιο ή διήγημα του Μπόρχες. Προσωπικά θα μου έκανε το Ανυπαρξία, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει ήδη αποδοθεί με κάποιο τρόπο σε ελληνική μετάφραση.


----------



## Zann (Apr 5, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο βιογραφικό του Zindell, πάντως, αποδίδουν το ομώνυμο μυθιστόρημά του (δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει στα ελληνικά) ως Neverness (κάτι που φυσικά δεν απαντάει άμεσα στην ερώτησή σου).



Εκεί θα μου άρεσε ηχητικά "η Νεβερνές", γιατί μου αρέσει και η υπαρκτή σκωτσέζικη πόλη Ινβερνές. Αν και σαν τίτλος θα ήταν αποτυχημένος.


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2013)

Η λέξη αναφέρεται σε χρονική ιδιότητα, όχι σε υλική, όπως η ανυπαρξία (βεβαίως ύλη και ενέργεια και Αινστάιν κι έτσι...)
Ποτινότητα;
Κατά το παντοτινότητα


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2013)

...
Ουδεπωπότητα, συγγνώμη κιόλας. Μη μου δίνετε σημασία, γκριζάρω και πάω.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 5, 2013)

BORGES

Yes, I wrote about Wilkins. But he also invented a wonderful word that strangely enough has never been used by English poets—an awful word, really, a terrible word. Everness, of course, is better than eternity because eternity is rather worn now. Ever-r-ness is far better than the German Ewigkeit, the same word. But he also created a beautiful word, a word that's a poem in itself, full of hopelessness, sadness, and despair: the word neverness. A beautiful word, no? He invented it, and I don't know why the poets left it lying about and never used it.

INTERVIEWER

Have you used it?

BORGES

No, no, never. I used everness, but neverness is very beautiful. There is something hopeless about it, no? And there is no word with the same meaning in any other language, or in English. You might say impossibility, but that's very tame for neverness: the Saxon ending in -ness. Neverness. Keats uses nothingness: “Till love and fame to nothingness do sink”; but nothingness, I think, is weaker than neverness. You have in Spanish nadería—many similar words—but nothing like neverness. So if you're a poet, you should use that word. It's a pity for that word to be lost in the pages of a dictionary. I don't think it's ever been used. It may have been used by some theologian; it might. I suppose Jonathan Edwards would have enjoyed that kind of word or Sir Thomas Browne, perhaps, and Shakespeare, of course, because he was very fond of words.

(Πηγή)


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 5, 2013)

Κλωθογυρίζω το ά-ποτε και το μη-ποτέ στο μυαλό μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2013)

Μα το είπε ήδη ο Daeman: _Ουδεπότητα _(με απλοποίηση του πωπού). Δύσκολα θα βρούμε καλύτερο.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 5, 2013)

Α, ΟΚ. Δεν ήξερα ότι είχαμε κλείσει. Να το σβήσω; 

Βάλ' το και στον τίτλο ντε να το βλέπουμε να μη χαλάμε φαιά ουσία τζάμπα! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2013)

Μα ελεύθερα, πες κάτι καλύτερο! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2013)

Αν έπρεπε να μεταφράσω το κείμενο του #8, δεν θα πείραζα καμιά από τις αγγλικές ξένες λέξεις που γίνονται θέμα συζήτησης. Θα τις κρατούσα στα αγγλικά, όπως είναι στο ισπανικό κείμενο του #2.

everness, Ewigkeit, neverness, impossibility, nothingness, nadería

Η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται για τις λέξεις της ελληνικής.


----------



## Zann (Apr 6, 2013)

Η ουδεπότητα είναι μια καλή πρόταση.

Να 'σαι καλά για το λινκ, Cadmian!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 6, 2013)

Ωραίο το λινκ, ενδιαφέρουσα η συνέντευξη, και πάλι όμως η επίμαχη φράση δεν αναφέρεται. Εσύ πού τη συνάντησες, αλήθεια; Όχι πως έχει καμιά σημασία για τη συζήτηση, ούτε για το ερώτημά σου (η απάντηση στο οποίο μοιάζει να είναι ότι δεν έχει αποδοθεί ακόμη).

Και μια άσχετη παρατήρηση: αναρωτιέμαι με ποια λογική συγκρίνει ο Μπόρχες το nadería (=χαζομάρα, ασημαντότητα, τιποτένιο πράγμα) με το neverness.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

Η λέξη δεν είναι του Μπόρχες.

A term introduced by Bishop Wilkins.

http://www.bartleby.com/110/107.html

Ο Μπόρχες έγραψε γι' αυτόν (The Analytical Language of John Wilkins). Και προφανώς βρήκε εκεί τη λέξη.

Αν υπάρχει, θα υπάρχει μάλλον εδώ. 

http://ebookbrowse.com/analytical-language-of-john-wilkins-pdf-d375374840


----------



## Zann (Apr 6, 2013)

Βρήκα τη φράση στο σάιτ του Ζίντελ, ψάχνοντας στοιχεία για το μυθιστόρημά του. Έκανα μια λίστα με τίτλους που διαθέτουν μια γοητευτική ασάφεια και μου προκαλούν πολυεπίπεδους συνειρμούς, όντας ανοιχτοί σε ερμηνείες. Πχ:

The Sea, The Sea
The Sound And The Fury
Το Λάθος
The Heart of Darkness
The Winter's Tale
The Sun Also Rises
Earth Abides
Other Women
Neverness
Neveryóna

Παρ' όλο που οι περισσότεροι είναι από τους πλέον διάσημους και χιλιοακουσμένους, για μένα κρατούν μια φρεσκάδα νοήματος. Πείτε το άσκηση χαλάρωσης, το διανοητικό αντίστοιχο του να καθαρίζεις το φούρνο ή να βγαίνεις για περίπατο! Ίσως έπρεπε να πω από την αρχή ότι δεν ρώτησα επειδή κάνω κάποια μετάφραση.

Τελικά, φαίνεται ότι η επίμαχη λέξη δεν έχει αποδοθεί άλλοτε στα ελληνικά, ή μάλλον, δεν είχε αποδοθεί πριν από αυτή τη συζήτηση, άρα πήρα και την απάντηση που έψαχνα!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

Ωραία η λίστα σου, ωραία και η ερώτησή σου που μας έκανε να ψάχνουμε και να ψαχνόμαστε (για κάτι τέτοια ζούμε, εδώ μέσα  ). Να και άλλο ένα έναυσμα που θα μπορούσε να δώσει το νήμα σου: Τίτλοι ανοιχτοί σε ερμηνείες, τίτλοι διφορούμενοι, αινιγματικοί, τίτλοι που "κλείνουν ματάκι". ;)

Το The Well of Loneliness πώς θα σου φαινόταν; Κάνει;


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Αν υπάρχει, θα υπάρχει μάλλον εδώ.



Ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει στο κείμενο.

Για το φολκλόρ, το δοκίμιο αυτό (_η αναλυτική γλώσσα του Τζον Γουίλκινς_) είναι στις _Διερευνήσεις_, σε μετάφραση του Αχιλλέα Κυριακίδη.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει στο κείμενο.



Έτσι. Το διάβασα και στις δύο μορφές του που έχω επισυνάψει και δεν βρήκα τη λέξη. Γι' αυτό έβαλα "μάλλον" μέχρι να ψάξω καλύτερα, αλλά το μυστήριο παραμένει.
Ελπίζω να μην είναι σαν τη δήλωση-φάντασμα του Κίσινγκερ.  :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2013)

Με έχετε μπερδέψει.

Τη λέξη από τα χείλια του Μπόρχες τη βρίσκω σε συζήτηση:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=QLr...g&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="neverness"&f=false

Όπως είπα, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι σωστό να τη μεταφράσουμε.

Αν θελήσουμε να φτιάξουμε λέξη (στο Αντιλεξικό η ενότητα τού _Neverness_ έχει τίτλο «Ανυπαρξία χρόνου»), θα πούμε _ουδεποτότητα_, όπως _ασημαντότητα_.

Βέβαια, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις θα έβαζα ένα σκέτο ουσιαστικοποιημένο _ποτέ_, π.χ. Η γη του ποτέ.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Με έχετε μπερδέψει.
> 
> Τη λέξη από τα χείλια του Μπόρχες τη βρίσκω σε συζήτηση:
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=QLr...g&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="neverness"&f=false
> ...




Then a book like the little volume called Everness would be a good book for someone to read about your work?

BORGES

I think it is. Besides, the lady who wrote it is a close friend of mine. I found that word in Roget's Thesaurus. Then I thought that word was invented by Bishop Wilkins, who invented an artificial language.

INTERVIEWER

You've written about that.

BORGES

Yes, I wrote about Wilkins. But he also invented a wonderful word that strangely enough has never been used by English poets—an awful word, really, a terrible word. Everness, of course, is better than eternity because eternity is rather worn now. Ever-r-ness is far better than the German Ewigkeit, the same word. But he also created a beautiful word, a word that's a poem in itself, full of hopelessness, sadness, and despair: the word neverness. A beautiful word, no? He invented it, and I don't know why the poets left it lying about and never used it.

INTERVIEWER

Have you used it?

BORGES

No, no, never. I used everness, but neverness is very beautiful. There is something hopeless about it, no? And there is no word with the same meaning in any other language, or in English.



Κι εμείς έχουμε μπερδευτεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Βέβαια, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις θα έβαζα ένα σκέτο ουσιαστικοποιημένο _ποτέ_, π.χ. Η γη του ποτέ.


Και θα μπλέξεις με τη Χώρα του Ποτέ, τη Neverland... :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 6, 2013)

Να διευκρινίσω, για την περίπτωση που δεν έγινε σαφές, ότι εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν αναρωτήθηκα πού συνάντησε τη λέξη ( η οποία όπως λέει ο ίδιος ο Μπόρχες και όπως ήδη επισημάνθηκε από άλλους είναι του Γουίλκινς), αλλά τη φράση:
"*Neverness*, Jorge Luis Borges had said, *is a word unlike any other in any language*".
Εννοείται ότι τη γκούγκλισα πριν ρωτήσω και αυτούσια υπάρχει μόνο στο σάιτ του Ζίντελ.
Μετά βγαίνουν διάφορα, φυσικά, όπως αυτή η συνέντευξη και όλα τα άλλα που αναφέραμε, όπου ο Μπόρχες λέει πολλά και διάφορα για το neverness, όχι όμως την η επίμαχη φράση ή κάποια παρόμοια σε νόημα, εκτός κι αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι. 

Και φυσικά, ξαναλέω πως δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία για τη συζήτηση.

Συμφωνώ με το Νίκελ ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να μεταφραστεί στο συγκεκριμένο context.
Αν μεταφράζαμε το βιβλίο του Γουίλκινς, βέβαια, θα άλλαζε το πράγμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και θα μπλέξεις με τη Χώρα του Ποτέ, τη Neverland... :)


Και έτσι ακόμα, αν ήθελα να διαφοροποιηθώ, θα το έκανα «Η χώρα τού ουδέποτε». Αλλά θέλω να πω ότι, αν κοιτάξεις τις χρήσεις τού _neverness_ σε κείμενα των γκουγκλοβιβλίων, δεν μπαίνεις πάντα σε πειρασμό να φτιάξεις καινούργια και, μάλιστα, άσχημη λέξη.


----------



## Zann (Apr 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ωραία η λίστα σου, ωραία και η ερώτησή σου που μας έκανε να ψάχνουμε και να ψαχνόμαστε (για κάτι τέτοια ζούμε, εδώ μέσα  ). Να και άλλο ένα έναυσμα που θα μπορούσε να δώσει το νήμα σου: Τίτλοι ανοιχτοί σε ερμηνείες, τίτλοι διφορούμενοι, αινιγματικοί, τίτλοι που "κλείνουν ματάκι". ;)
> 
> Το The Well of Loneliness πώς θα σου φαινόταν; Κάνει;



Κάνει και παρακάνει!

Οι συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα μου θυμίζουν το γνωστό "to travel hopefully is a better thing than to arrive". Πολλές φορές το ταξίδι/συζήτηση έχει τη δική του αξία, σκοπός δεν είναι μόνο να λυθεί η απορία αλλά και να διασκεδάσουμε καθ' οδόν.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

Εφόσον την αντιπαραβάλλει με την everness την οποία θεωρεί συνώνυμη της τετριμμένης eternity, προφανώς δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με χώρες ούτε με τόπους αλλά με μια αφηρημένη έννοια. Αν η everness είναι η παντοτινότητα (αφού δεν μας αρέσει η αιωνιότητα) τότε η neverness είναι η ποτότητα. Κι όσο ωραία ακούγεται στα αγγλικά, τόσο φριχτή μου φαίνεται στα ελληνικά. Ακόμα και στην αρχαιοκαθαρευουσιανικοειδή εκδοχή της. 
Εκκεντρικότητες.

Εδιτ. Ουπς! Ξέχασα να βάλω φατσούδες.


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2013)

Κάνω την αρχή:

Τι καταλαβαίνεις με τον τίτλο: *Fire in the lake*;

Απάντηση: Frances FitzGerald. _Fire in the Lake: The Vietnamese and the Americans in Vietnam_. Εξαιρετικό βιβλίο για το Βιετνάμ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και έτσι ακόμα, αν ήθελα να διαφοροποιηθώ, θα το έκανα «Η χώρα τού ουδέποτε». Αλλά θέλω να πω ότι, αν κοιτάξεις τις χρήσεις τού neverness σε κείμενα των γκουγκλοβιβλίων, δεν μπαίνεις πάντα σε πειρασμό να φτιάξεις καινούργια και, μάλιστα, άσχημη λέξη.





nickel said:


> Αν έπρεπε να μεταφράσω το κείμενο του #8, δεν θα πείραζα καμιά από τις αγγλικές ξένες λέξεις που γίνονται θέμα συζήτησης. Θα τις κρατούσα στα αγγλικά, όπως είναι στο ισπανικό κείμενο του #2.
> 
> everness, Ewigkeit, neverness, impossibility, nothingness, nadería
> ...



Επειδή το σχόλιό μου στο #7 ήταν με γκρι χρώμα (δεν μ' αρέσει πια το λαδί για τις λαδιές μου· αλλάζω χρωματικό παράδειγμα υπόδειγμα πρότυπο), είπα να βάλω τα μαύρα, τα καλά μου, και να διευκρινίσω ότι συντάσσομαι με αυτά τα δυο του Νίκελ. 
Για το απόσπασμα που παραθέτει ο Κάδμιος στο #8 και το άλλο της Μπέρνης στο #22, με τις λέξεις από διαφορετικές γλώσσες, στη μετάφρασή τους νομίζω ότι προέχει μάλλον ο ήχος παρά η ακριβής σημασία των λέξεων - την οποία όμως σαν μη γλωσσομαθής αναγνώστης θα ήθελα να δω, σε κάποια υποσημείωση ίσως, ώστε να καταλάβω τι θέλει να πει ο Μπόρχες.

Η ουδεπωπότητα (έτσι, με τον _ποπό,_ το _πω πω_ κι ένα _ωπ! τι αηδία είναι αυτή;_, αν προσέξετε το γκριζαρισμένο _-ωπ-_), ήταν απλώς μια παιγνιώδης απάντηση στο αμέσως προηγούμενο της SBE που αναρωτιόταν πώς θα τη λέγαμε, αλλά και μια ένδειξη για το κακόηχο της απόδοσης του neverness στα ελληνικά. 
Με ξέρετε δα, συχνά χώνω το ποδάρι μου, μπήγω το αγκαθάκι μου, σπέρνω τα δαιμόνια, στρίβω τις λέξεις και τα νοήματα και μετά το στρίβω, αλεκίζοντας. Τον ρόλο μου παίζω, μην παραξηγάτε.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

daeman said:


> Με ξέρετε δα, συχνά χώνω το ποδάρι μου, μπήγω το αγκαθάκι μου, σπέρνω τα δαιμόνια, στρίβω τις λέξεις και τα νοήματα και μετά το στρίβω, αλεκίζοντας. Τον ρόλο μου παίζω, μην παραξηγάτε.



Κι αν πάψεις ποτέ να παίζεις αυτό το ρόλο, θα μου πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι!  :s
Και δεν το θέλεις αυτό. Το θέλεις;
Και παίζω με τα χρώματα γιατί έτσι γουστάρω :cheek::angry:


----------

